

Is the iPad a game changer for software design and prototyping? - edouardx
http://softwareprototyping.net/2010/04/26/ipad-prototyping-game-changer/

======
jtcedinburgh
Interested if anyone has any views on this. Could be a great opportunity to
build better websites and applications faster, and with customers and users
having more say...

------
garyreynolds3
not sure, depends if its successful. cool device tho, want one :)

